# krchov



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý večer, chtěl bych se zeptat, jaké zabarvení má pro rodilého Čecha slovo "krchov" ve smyslu "hřbitov"? Slovo zřejmě pochází z německého Kirchhof. To, že působí zastarale, chápu. Od několika rodilých mluvčích  jsem slyšel, že to slovo zní pejorativně. Slovo se však vyskytuje v internetu zřejmě bez pejorativního nádechu, tak jsem z toho jelen.

_„Jsou to krchovy veskrze milé, krásně barevné a poetické. Jestliže tohle jsou krchovy, tak já se opravdu ničeho neobávám...“_ (zdroj: ceskatelevize.cz)
_Na krchově vrba stará, ztrouchnivělá, trudně trčí do chmurného kraje... _(zdroj: svetsenioru.cz)
_Na ústředním kolínském krchově byla nalezena mrtvola._ (zdroj: kolinskypres.cz)
_Starý muž kráčí po cestě. Po cestě vedoucí od krchova, kam přinesl květiny a zapálil svíce na hrobech svých zesnulých bližních. _(zdroj: piste-povidky.cz)

Děkuji předem za váš názor.


----------



## Mori.cze

V dnešní době rozhodně pejorativní nebo alespoň silně expresivní (jako většina obdobných germanismů). V nadpisu toho článku to považuju za pokus o křiklavou, senzacechtivou formulaci, a co se týče světa seniorů, bude to tam coby archaismus. Pak se taky zdaleka nedá věřit tomu, že má každý rodile český grafoman cit pro jazyk


----------



## Eygam

V dnešním mluveném jazyce si dokážu představit jen jedno použití slova krchov, a to když člověk někomu vrazí pěst pod nos a řekne "Čuchni, smrdí krchovem." Používá se to ale spíš ironicky jako vtip (rozhodně by to nikdo neřekl, kdyby se vážně hodlal porvat).


----------



## bibax

Spíš expresivní než pejorativní.

_"Budeš-li na přechodu pro chodce spoléhat na přednost před automobilem, skončíš na krchově."_


----------



## ilocas2

Zdravím, slovo krchov považuji spíše za takový ten druh slova, které člověk použije, když chce být vtipný, osobně ho nevnímám pejorativně.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

dneska je to již de facto 'archaismus'. Ano, původem germanismus, dnes zřídkakdy užívaný, a to i regionálně, si myslím... Vhodný spíše již jako lexikum pro překlady, kdy je nutno - ze stylistických důvodů - zvolit jinou formu, než-li právě onu spisovnou (tj. jako lexikum, odrážející jazyk prózy, či poesie minulého století...). Na poslech zní velice netradičně, může zaujmout (1 vokál ve slově)...)

Více viz zde:
- krchov (wikislovník), krchov (cs.wiki)

S pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

I slovo *hřbitov* pochází z němčiny, nevzniklo totiž ze slovesa hřbíti a přípony -ov. Ve staročeštině vzniklo slovo *břitov* z sthn. frithof (dnes Friedhof) běžnou změnou f > b a r > ř (cf. lat. _firm_are > _biřm_ovati). Až později se přiklonilo ke slovesu hřébsti/hřésti (hřebu) a (po)hřbieti.


----------



## Bohemos

bibax said:


> I slovo *hřbitov* pochází z němčiny.


Skutečně? No, pokud ano, tak Vám velice děkuji, obohatil jste mě )! Moc zajímavé, mhm!


----------



## werrr

Na slově *krchov* není vůbec nic pejorativního a ve své jazykové vrstvě je to slovo neutrální. Obecně platí, že použití slova z jedné jazykové vrstvy působí v jiné vrstvě expresivně. Vzhledem k tomu, že slovo *krchov* není spisovné, působí tedy ve spisovné češtině expresivně.


----------



## Barubek

Já se musím příznat, že jsem to slovo neznala. To je docela ostuda.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Krchov pro mě znamená to temné, zlověstné místo plné zarostlých náhrobků, pitoreskních stromů a hnijících umrlců.
Zvláštně by mi znělo, kdyby někdo prohlásil, že  jde na krchov zalít květiny.

Tedy ne pejorativní, ale přikláním se k "expresivní". Nejblíže pejorativnímu významu je to pro mě v kontextu výhružky: "To jsi přehnal, skončíš na krchově!"


----------



## MamStrach

Já vnímám slovo krchov (stejně jako slovo funus) coby výrazy psychologického odmítání, podobně jako "memorial park" či "exequy" v AJ.


----------

